# Royal Aromatics RANT



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

I have been trying to make an order. Meghan is gone, the prices have gone WAY up and the ordering process is slow and complicated. First I call in my order, the sales rep can't answer any questions about pricing or complete your order. He has to go to his manager and call you back in a day or two. 

Then when they call you back they can only work with what you already said and any new questions have to go back to the manager! I asked about 5lb pricing, they don't offer it anymore. No breaks until 25lbs. They prices are in line with BB now. I would rather order from BB then have to jump through hoops :mad


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I've never ordered from RA, guess I won't either as I've read bad stuff about them on other forums too. Many are speculating they won't be in business much longer...

Bethany


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

I wondered if this was going to happen. I posted about this on the old forum because I heard the same thing. I emailed RA for a current price list and never heard back. Meagan used to be great to work with. I am sorry to hear she is no longer there.

Even a large company like RA can't stay in business if they have terrible customer service and high prices. 

Too bad. I really like some of their scents.

Sara


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Bummer. I have a few of their scents that I really like and would want to replace when I run out. Looks like I'll have to find alternatives. Anyone know of a good 'Fresh Linen'? That's been one of my best sellers and I got it from RA.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

have you tried prairie fragrance?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes, I have bought from her but I have some high end designer fragrances and my 4 top sellers were from RA. Susan doesn't carry the ones I need...

Christy


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Might be a good time to consider duping your scents...

Perhaps others would be interested too. What scents Christy?

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We really do need to as a forum order via IFT or one of the biggys, sell at exact cost.

I am ordering from Save-on-Scents and also aromahaven.com Steph (natures cauldron) to Soap something that is about 20 minutes away...even picking them up from her is more expensive than buying them online and shipping them here.

I am using Susan for everything I can, but I really want Steph's Pear Berry, I have samples coming in from about 6 places looking for it...it sort of rices as you pour so it makes white 'dots' in the soap. Susan's Pear Crisp is way to golden, I need it white like the old one. And it smells more like Pear Jolly Ranchers than Pear Berry should. Vicki


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I like save-on-scents but I have noticed that some of their scents you really have to order ultra or extreme concentrate or it doesn't smell nice. But I love the prices.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

You know the only scents I had orginally, came from eithr RR or Diana from DGP and so far are the only ones that have either riced or sized up on me. I am all for going in as a forum and think Thersa would be too tho we are both small potatoes


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

count me in for buying scents. I have used save on scents also with good results.

Patty


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Also cooping lye , citric , ewax whatever we can get cheap and send cheap.


Patty


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

count me in..I would love to buy small quantities of lye. with a robust two-year-old in the house I don't like to keep large quanities of lye on hand.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

The ones from RA I can't live without are, 
Apricot Freesia This is a huge seller for me in soap, lotion and liquid soap. It makes the floral and the fruity people happy. I behaves perfectly and the scent stays forever I use it at .77oz per lb of oil
This is my 'Iron Man' I sell it in lotion and soap with black and blue clays. Hands down my best seller. Both men and women buy it like crazy
This is my working Man with corn meal scrubby aslo sells in lotion
They have the best Black Raspberry Vanilla and the best Pink Sugar too. I also sell tons of their Vanilla Sandalwood!


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I've never had any experience with IFt so I would not know about running a coop on that, but would be interested in participating.

I am close to BB and we could work a coop for those wanting thier stuff if we buy the FO's in 10 pound sizes and divide it up.

I have citric right now for $1.50 a pound which is cost for me not including gas to get it (on the whisk and candletech I'm selling for $1.75 a pound, but I have a soft spot for you guys!)

After the holidays I would be happy to run a coop on Citric (1.50 a pound), sodium hydroxide ($1 a pound not counting getting containers to put it in I will have to investigate that situation), and Potassium hydroxide ($1.50 a pound not counting containers). I have an account with the same folks who supply BB with thier stuff and it's just an hour away from me. I am told that citric and the lyes cannot be shipped together so that might me a problem and maybe I should do lye seperate from the citric.

Anyhow, some of my thoughts...

Bethany


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd be interested in soem of this stuff too.
I've only ordered scents from Praire Fragrances, and Candle Science I think soless familar with other compsanies.
BTW I sold tons of lip balm Saturday, (had my best market day ever!) and ran way low on lip balms. So Monday AM about 9 I send an order to Aromahaven.
It got here Tuesday at noon, and this AM my tubes were filled, labeled, and shrinkwrapped, in fact sold some this afternoon.
So FAST service!
Becky


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I love aroma haven- but their shipping isn't as fast as I would like to me anyway.

Bethany


----------

